# Cavaliers All-Time Team



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Starting 5*

*PG-* Mark Price

*SG-* Austin Carr

*SF-* LeBron James

*PF-* Žydrūnas Ilgauskas

*C-* Brad Daugherty 

*Bench*

*6-* Larry Nance
*7-* Bingo Smith
*8-* Kyrie Irving
*9-* Anderson Varejao
*10-* Nate Thurmond
*11-* Jim Brewer
*12-* Mo Williams

Pretty solid team surprisingly. I think they'd be able to beat a couple other All-time teams for sure. Who would be on your Cavs team?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big Z at PF? He was taller than Daugherty. But obviously both should be on the starting five. Just funny is all.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

PG- Mark Price
SG- World B. Free
SF- LeBron James
PF- Shawn Kemp
C- Brad Daughtery

Bench
----------
6- Andre Miller
7- Austin Carr
8- Ron Harper
9- Mike Mitchell
10- Larry Nance
11 - Big Z


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*PG* - Price/_Terrell Brandon_
*SG* - Free/Carr/Harper
*SF* - Lebron/Mike Mitchell
*PF* - Nance/_Cliff Robinson_/_Campy Russell_
*C* - Daugherty/Big Z


----------



## TheGlove_20 (Dec 12, 2011)

Starting 5

PG- Andre Miller

SG- Mark Price

SF- LeBron James

PF- Shawn Kemp

C- Brad Daugherty 

Bench

6- Austin Carr
7- Kyrie Irving
8- Larry Nance
9- Anderson Varejao
10- Nate Thurmond
11- Bingo Smith
12- Žydrūnas Ilgauskas


----------



## StevenMaxwell (Sep 11, 2013)

Carlos Boozer played for the cavaliers you know! Not for so long, but :manbearpig: is on the all time team for sure :jump: !


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Big Z was not a PF, and Mark Price was not a SG.


----------



## StevenMaxwell (Sep 11, 2013)

:noco: WHO WOULD PUT Z AT PF?? Z Was 7'3! That is huuggee. Z was perfect for the pick and roll, the man had range for his height. Was a 2 time all star, but personally I think he deserved more credit.


----------

